# Schwarze Punkte



## hering (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe am Sonntag im Altrhein einige Rotaugen(ca 20) gefangen. Sie haben alle schwarze Punkte auf ihrer Haut. Ist das eine Krankheit (was für eine) und sind die Fische zum Verzehr geeignet?
MfG,
   Karsten


----------



## worker_one (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

Sowas hatten wir bei uns am See auch schon mal.
Weiß aber auch nicht was das ist. Nach ner Zeit waren die wieder weg. 
Hatten auch nicht alle Rotaugen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## hering (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

Danke erstmal. Wie habt ihr das denn gemacht:habt ihr die Fische gegessen oder nicht?


----------



## Herbyg (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

Hallo hering,
ich habe mal gegoogelt und nach langer Suche das hier gefunden:

_[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1] Zu den Metazerkariosen gehört auch die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit. Immer häufiger fangen Angler schwarz gesprenkelte Plötzen, Bleie und Güstern, bei denen sich hunderte Metazerkarien von Posthodiplostomum in der Haut und in der Muskulatur befinden.
...
[/size][/font][font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1]Cypiriden aus Brandenburger und Berliner Gewässern zeigten, dass Plötzen, Bleie und Güstern vielfach bis zu 100 % betroffen waren. Wobei bei Plötzen in einem Gewässer durchschnittlich über 100 Metazerkarienstadien je Gramm Muskelfleisch auftraten. Darunter befanden sich einige Vertreter der Familie der Opisthorchiiden, so auch des Katzenleberegels Opisthorchis felineus. Die adulten Parasiten leben in den Gallengängen Fischfressender Säuger, wie Katze, Rotfuchs und Fischotter. Befall mit dem Katzenleberegel kann auch beim Menschen zu schweren Funktionsstörungen der Leber führen, da die Metazerkarien sich hier festsetzen. Deshalb sollten diese Fische niemals roh oder in rohen Zubereitungsformen (kaltgeräuchert, gebeizt) gegessen werden.
(Quelle: angeltreff.org)
[/size][/font]_[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1]
Ich habe Dir das Ganze mal verlinkt. Kannst Dir den Artikel ja mal komplett durchlesen.
Gruß
Herby...
[/size][/font]


----------



## Lionhead (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*



			
				Herbyg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hering,
> ich habe mal gegoogelt und nach langer Suche das hier gefunden:
> 
> _[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1]Zu den Metazerkariosen gehört auch die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit. Immer häufiger fangen Angler schwarz gesprenkelte Plötzen, Bleie und Güstern, bei denen sich hunderte Metazerkarien von Posthodiplostomum in der Haut und in der Muskulatur befinden._
> ...


 
*Mahlzeit!!!!!!*

*Jan "Lionhead"*


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

Rotauben essen ist ja schon Strafe genug aber gleich Würmer (Egel) bekommen....
Nein Danke!


----------



## fishing-willi (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

also bei us im neversdorfer see, haben die rotaugen auch diese schwarzen punkte, sind aber top in form!


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

hi ich habe mal im altem blinker gelesen dass mann die fische trotzdem essen kann weil die krankheit ja nur auf der haut ist


----------



## JonasH (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Schwarze Punkte*

Haben das bei uns auch, meist jetzt im Hochsommer, letztes Jahr wurden Fische entnommen und als proben verschickt, hier sind die Schwarzen Punkte aber durch Stress und weil es so viele Fische in dem Teich gibt! Also zum Verzehr geeignet!


----------

